#       0

## lena_chit

,  !
 ,         0     .    -  ?  .

----------

, , / .          11.12.09.
        ? .

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/nk/165.htm
          " "

----------

,     ,   165 .




> 


   , .

----------


## Tanywind12

, !
    ,        -     ,
      0% -     ,   ,
      ,       ?

----------



----------


## Tanywind12

:
3)        ,     1             -        ,      -   ,     ,     (      ) ( - )_           -  _ );
      ?

----------

?      ,   ,    .

----------


## 777

. 

  ,      0     .       " "?    -        ?    /    ,      ?

----------

,        .       ,     .      (5   ,   ),           .

----------


## 777

**,  :yes:      .      ,      .       ....
       , ?      :Redface:     . .

----------

.

----------


## Naivelly

,          ,     ,           ,       ?

----------

,  



> 


  .

----------


## Naivelly

, **,  :Smilie: ,     )

----------


## 28

!
 4  2013            0% (  ).      .    .    .       ?         ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


,   (.. )

----------

,     
     ,

    ,

----------

,         -

----------


## 1980

! ,     ( ),     ,  "  (.. )"                  (  12    ,  -  12  )?

----------

,    .         .

----------


## 1980

, !
      ,   ,  (     ),         ?       ,   ,    ?

----------

*1980*,       .        ,       .    , .

----------


## lena_chit

,   ,  ,    .      ,        .

----------

*lena_chit*,

----------


## 1980

!  ,       (, - ..)     ?   ?

----------



----------

> ,    .         .


             .

----------


## exim

!     :  3.0.8.2.            ,    ,       ,       .      .???

----------


## KudesnikSPb

.       .        :  3.0.8.2?  ?  ,   .

 .      .     .             .  ,     ?

----------


## osfo

> .       .        :  3.0.8.2?  ?  ,   .
> 
>  .      .     .             .  ,     ?


1.   ,     (      ) ,   ,   ,         .    ,        .     ,     " ".      .         ,  ,          .
2.    ,   ,          , ,    , ,   19.07 ...          ,  .

----------

> ,   ,          , ,    , ,   19.07 ..


     ,    ..    ,    19.07 ..          ..

----------


## KudesnikSPb

> ,    ..    ,    19.07 ..          ..


 .      .     .        .      ?

----------


## osfo

> ,    ..    ,    19.07 ..          ..


 ,    -     (     1),      "       0%", "    " ,   ,         .    ""  19.3?

----------

*KudesnikSPb*,         ..     1             ..

----------


## osfo

> *KudesnikSPb*,         ..     1             ..


    .  - .

----------


## osfo

, ,    IT-        . ..     ,   ,       ,    .            .

----------


## KudesnikSPb

"      ,                ".   .8       ....       .  ???

----------

> .       .  ???


  :Smilie:

----------


## KudesnikSPb

.       .   ?     .   .   ,     .   -     ??      ....

----------


## lena_chit

nalog.ru     (      ).

----------


## 787

.
             ?
                      -         18% .     .165  (.2.1)     ,              .    0%.

----------


## 787

0% -           . ?          ?     -     ?

----------

> 18% .


  ,    ,   164-   0%.






> ?


         /    .  165-.

----------


## _.

, !
-      ?     ,    : , .     ,       . ,                ? -    ?

----------

> 


      .

----------


## 787

> /    .  165-.


.3 .2 :
2.                  ()    ( ):
 (),    ()  -   ;
,    ,  ;
,   () ,    1  ;

       ,     1             -        ,       (          -   );

 ( ) ,           -   ;
 ,    -   .

----------


## 787

> ,    ,   164-   0%.


   : 

     ?


   . 3       ,  :   ,     -   ,       ,  ,     .        ,   ,    ,       .                   .       22.11.2010 N 03-07-08/320,  13.11.2010 N 03-07-08/310,  03.11.2010 N 03-07-08/306.

     ,    ,    -   ,    .  ,              -  ,   ,   ,             .             (  10.11.2010 N 03-07-08/308).      ,        -       ,   ,

----------


## 787

....      ?        165 . ?         ?

----------

> .3 .2 :


  :

_2. ,     (), :
 ()   ,  ,   ()  -   ;
,    ,  ;
 ,    -   .
_

       . :Embarrassment:

----------


## 787

> :
> 
>        .


....  :Embarrassment:    -  ....   - .

----------


## 787

> ....    -  ....   - .


 ....    ...  -      -   4 ( 3)

.4 .2 :
                   ()    ( ).....

  .3 .2 - ,    .

     ,                 ?

----------


## 787

,          18%,         .       14  2011 . N -4-3/5942@

----------

> ,


       ?




> 14  2011 . N -4-3/5942@


 / ?

----------


## 787

.       . , , , ,(  )       .        ,    -    -            .

----------

> 


       / ? :Embarrassment:   ..      ,   +  :Frown:        /    . 





> 


 ?       -      2  -     .       .     .    165- . 

_           -              -    ,  ,   ( - ) ,  ,           ,   ()          (    ),      -   ._

----------


## 787

,       !           ( .165) .        ( ).    -     ,      -    ,   :Smilie:  
!!!

----------


## Brig69

!
       .    ,      ,        .        - ,     ( )    .  ,       .  ?

   -        ( )?           ?

----------

> ?


.         ,      .

----------


## Brig69

,     0 .  165. "           0 ".

----------

1   :Smilie:        .

----------


## !

!
    9
   CMR         - ?
    -1     -    - ?

----------


## -

: .      .    7  "     "?          ,     ?       ( ,    )!!!              4  . - ?   ?     ....

----------

*-*,        ?

----------


## -

5 %

----------


## -

> ....

----------


## .

> *-*,        ?


    5%,  -  ?     ..

----------

